# #Abfragen und summieren meherer Kriterien#



## webcamping (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich will mit Access eine Abfrage durchführen.
Abgefragt wird 1 Tabelle.
Abgefragt wird (wie "5-381.*").
Mit der Funktion Anzahl erhalte ich dann die Summen der jeweiligen kombinationen.
5-381.0 Anzahl 12
5-381.1 Anzahl 7
usw...

Ich will aber für 5-381.* die Summe aller Anzahlen.
Was im grunde auch kein Problem darstellt.

Die Schwierigkeit liegt darin in der Zeile "oder" weitere z.b. (wie "5-382.*") einzufügen.
im ergebnis:
kritierien:
wie "5-380.*" oder
wie "5-381.*" oder
wie "5-382.*"
und im ergebnis die jeweilige summe der in der Datenbank vorkommenden kombinationen hinter dem ( * ).

Ich hoffe es ist einigermaßen  verständlich.
Grüße und vorab schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## webcamping (19. Dezember 2008)

ist ja schön das immer mal wieder neue literatur emfohlen wird.
soll das schließlich bedeuten das niemand eine lösung parat hat?

grüße an alle die doch einen weg sehen


----------



## Drogist (21. Dezember 2008)

Ach, du solltest auch jene grüßen, die sich den Beitrag anschauen und keinen Weg zur Hilfe wissen. Schließlich beschäftigen sie sich ja auch mit deinem Problem ...

Angenommen, du hast die Tabelle *Tabelle1 *und das Feld mit den zu suchenden Daten *Feld1*, dann erstelle eine Abfrage mit zwei oder mehreren Spalten, Funktionen aktiviert:
1. Spalte: (die dient nur dazu, eine einzige Ergebniszeile anzeigen zu lassen)

Feld -> Feld1
Tabelle -> Tabelle1
Funktion -> Summe
Anzeigen -> (nicht markiert)

2. Spalte:

Feld -> Anzahl_5380: DomAnzahl("Feld1";"Tabelle1";"Feld1 like '5-380.*'")  _steht der besseren Lesbarkeit wegen noch einmal als Code-Zeile unten._
Tabelle -> (kann leer bleiben)
Funktion -> Gruppierung
Anzeigen -> (markiert/aktiviert), default


```
Anzahl_5380: DomAnzahl("Feld1";"Tabelle1";"Feld1 like '5-380.*'")
```
Beachte bitte, dass der Wert nach dem like in einfachen Anführungszeichen steht.

3. Spalte
wie 2. Spalte, entsprechend angepasst

Nun hast du in Spalte 2 ff die Anzahl der jeweiligen Suchkriterien.


----------



## webcamping (22. Dezember 2008)

vielen dank für die antwort.
ich werde mich an diesen ansatz mal ran setzen.
in erster instanz hat es so nicht funktioniert.
aber es kann ja noch werden.


----------



## Drogist (22. Dezember 2008)

webcamping hat gesagt.:


> [..] in erster instanz hat es so nicht funktioniert.
> aber es kann ja noch werden.


Sollte auch. denn ich habe das nicht "so aus den hohlen Bauch" aufgeschrieben sondern ausprobiert und da lief es.

Was lief denn nicht oder hast du Fehler bekommen, oder ... ?

Noch einmal zur Verdeutlichung: Ich hatte 18 Zeilen mit Werten, 12 davon entsprachen dem gewünschten Kriterium. Und genau diese Zahl habe ich in der Abfrage als Antwort erhalten.

Notfalls schicke mir die oder eine ähnliche Access-Datei, damit ich dir helfen kann.


----------



## webcamping (30. Dezember 2008)

terminologisch mag das alles funktionieren. leider ist es aber zu unpraktisch.
schneller geht dann doch eher copy & paste.
was die sache wirklich vereinfachen würde wäre eine schnittstelle zw. excel und access.

1. daten aus einer xls, aus einer bestimmten spalte abfragen und übergeben

2. abgefragte daten in die access abfrage integrieren und die ergebnisse zugeordnet zu jedem abgefragten wert in summe darstellen.

aber das geht wahrscheinlich zu weit.
deshalb schonmal vielen dank für die mühen und ein gesundes neues jahr.

salut


----------



## Drogist (30. Dezember 2008)

webcamping hat gesagt.:


> terminologisch mag das alles funktionieren. leider ist es aber zu unpraktisch.
> schneller geht dann doch eher copy & paste.
> was die sache wirklich vereinfachen würde wäre eine schnittstelle zw. excel und access.


Moin,

reden wir eigentlich vom gleichen Thread? Ich zitiere einmal aus deinem ersten ersten Beitrag hier:





> ich will mit Access eine Abfrage durchführen.
> Abgefragt wird 1 Tabelle.
> Abgefragt wird (wie "5-381.*").
> Mit der Funktion Anzahl erhalte ich dann die Summen der jeweiligen kombinationen.
> ...


Da war von Excel keineswegs die Rede.
Ansonsten: Die direkte Verknüpfung Excel<->Access ist kein Problem, das geht sehr gut! Ist aber noch ein wenig mehr Aufwand als 1 Zeile in einer Abfrage ...


----------



## webcamping (2. Januar 2009)

ein gesundes und aufregendes neues jahr wünsch ich!

wir reden selbstverständlich vom selben beitrag.
jedoch habe ich das problem nicht in seinem vollen umfang geschildert...
zu grunde liegen die daten in excel- die abfrage lässt sich aber nur via access realisieren.
ich würde dir eine detailiertere schilderung am montag geben.

bis dahin viele grüße


----------



## webcamping (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo an alle hallo Drogist,

in der Tat habe ich einige ganz wesentliche Dinge vernachlässigt die mir allerdings erst wesentlich später aufegefallen sind.
Zunächst erst einmal die Frage wie man Excelspalten in eine Accessabfrage integriert.

Sprich: ich will eine ganz normale Abfrage unter access durchführen

Access > Abfragen > Neu usw.
komme dann in die Ansicht Feld usw.

und meine Kritierien sind in der ExcelSpalte enthalten.

Wie realisiert man eine Lösung die es erlaubt innerhalb weniger klicks (mit einmaliger Vorbereitung) sagen wir 50 Datensätze aus Excel in Access abzufragen und dabei zu den jeweiligen Datensätzen jeweils 3 oder 4 Variablen abfragt.
Aus der Entwurfsansicht dann einfach kopieren und fertig...

Das erstmal dazu, zu meinem eigentlichen Thema komm ich rechtzeitig zurück-

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Drogist (7. Januar 2009)

Hall webcamping,

bei diesem Wetter beschlägt doch immer meine Glaskugel so schell ... :
Also versuche ich einfach einmal eine Prognose in's Blaue hinein.

Du hast eine Tabelle _Daten.xls_
Du hast eine Datenbank _Daten.mdb_
Und du hast die Daten aus der *..XLS irgendwie im Zugriff. 

Stellt sich die Frage: Sind die Tabellen (in Access ist das ja prinzipiell auch nur eine Tabelle) verknüpft (von Access aus) oder hast du die *.xls importiert?

Vielleicht solltest du auch einmal eine *.xls mit Dummy-Daten einstellen, dann kommen wir eher zu gleichen Zielen ;-)


ps
Ohne Ironie: Es ist wirklich nicht leicht, immer daran zu denken, dass der Andere nicht all das wissen kann, was ich mir gerade vorstelle bzw. auf dem Bildschirm habe. Also nimm die Glaskugel mit einer gehörigen Portion Lächeln ...


----------

